# Wendy's a big no no! (for me atleast)



## FedUpAlready (May 3, 2007)

Usually everything I eat bloats me up, even if it's healthy, most things seem to wreak havoc on my stomach, but I noticed today, nothing gets me as sick as anything from Wendy's, except anything like a baked potato, e.t.c. I am mainly talking about the chicken sandwiches or anything fried from there. I just had a chicken sandwich and bloated right up, plus it got me feeling sick. Never again! I notice if I eat something from this good Japanese Restaurant around my way, I feel good. I think it must be what they fry it in, who knows, but no more Wendy's for me! Anyone else can't eat fast food?


----------

